# Please help ID this fry



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey forum, I recently kept a breeding/hospital tank going beside my main tank, and put my recently acquired dwarf ram in there last night after finding her(?) losing balance and buoyancy. Long story short after 24 hrs of tetra lifeguard she seems to be doing much better, but I also noticed a fry in the tank with her! I have no idea how it got there...Hoping someone can help me ID. 
Potential species:
1. Dwarf neon rainbow
2. Dwarf Cory
3. Sterbai Cory
4. Dwarf ram
Any help would be appreciated!







https://ibb.co/xCGfv2w


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

My vote goes for Dwarf Rainbow ... I have never kept them but have bred cories & rams and that fry doesn’t look like a cory or crazy cichlid fry.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My money is on the Rainbow.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for your help! After looking at pictures online, I agree that it's probably dwarf rainbow fry. Hope I can keep it growing!


----------

